# 1st Annual King of the River



## reds (Jun 11, 2012)

Please join us for the 1st Annual King of the River Bass tournament "Hope for Halee" at Carpenters park in Milton on Saturday October 12, 2013.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Biggest fish wins should be pretty interesting count me in


----------



## reds (Jun 11, 2012)

Hope to see you there. You can register early and by entered to win some cool prizes.


----------

